# Let us try again. Millhouse podcast



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Should there be a link?


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## fishwhistle (May 26, 2020)

I've watched most of their videos and do not understand how some only have 100+/- views! They have great fishing stories from the great and all but tell you secrets to becoming a better fisherman if you can read between the lines.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I enjoy the ones with the OLD guides. They experienced a Florida that will NEVER be seen again and their stories are fascinating.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

fishwhistle said:


> I've watched most of their videos and do not understand how some only have 100+/- views! They have great fishing stories from the great and all but tell you secrets to becoming a better fisherman if you can read between the lines.


They are also on podcast platforms... No idea how many downloads they get from them


----------



## HunterOnFly (Apr 15, 2020)

...I like it better when they are more than 3 hours


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I wish they were longer too.


----------



## Flytyingfool (Apr 25, 2021)

Their access to the old school guides and insider stories are pretty ideal for podcasting. I wish them the best and hope the episodes keep coming!


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

I live their podcast and have listened to every single one. Makes the drive to and from work tolerable.

I had the pleasure of meeting Andy many years ago and he was one of the nicest, most down to earth guys I ever met. I’m happy to see him still doing well.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Interesting Justin describes the HPX and Chittum as night and day when it came to poling into fish (stealth). Good listen this one, always a few tips.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Paul Mills said:


> Interestia in describes the HPX and Chittum as night and day when it came to poling into fish (stealth). Good listen this one, always a few tips.


The tournament performance of captains and anglers fishing in Chittum speaks for itself. Especially in permit tournaments.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Jason M said:


> The tournament performance of captains and anglers fishing in Chittum speaks for itself. Especially in permit tournaments.


I had a co-worker who fished bass tournaments. He said before they returned to the ramp they would tie on the most ridiculous lure they had in their box to avoid giving the guys back at the ramp any clues about their success. Wonder if these guys will eventually switch boats before coming back to the ramp? "Yeah man, can't beat this flat bottomed 16' aluminum baby, fish don't hear us coming...". 🙂


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

nice! always looking for a great fishing podcast. just subscribed
also i really like Speckled Truth Capt Chris Bush and for the Texas boys gotta listen to Bite Me with John Lopez and legendary Capt Scott Null


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

m32825 said:


> I had a co-worker who fished bass tournaments. He said before they returned to the ramp they would tie on the most ridiculous lure they had in their box to avoid giving the guys back at the ramp any clues about their success. Wonder if these guys will eventually switch boats before coming back to the ramp? "Yeah man, can't beat this flat bottomed 16' aluminum baby, fish don't hear us coming...". 🙂


Highly doubt it because that would take to much time and it's a shotgun start.

They do cut their flies off though.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'd like Andy to have Harry Spear on. His name comes up all the time.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Sublime said:


> I'd like Andy to have Harry Spear on. His name comes up all the time.


I believe Nicky posted they are working on one.

I really enjoyed Just Rea - I didn't know much about him, but was very impressed.

Another great one was Will Benson - so focused on conservation and the things he has done, and is doing, are impressive.

I was a bit underwhelmed by Rob Fordyce's episode. I felt so much more was there, but they spent time on other topics.

But this is a weekly listen for me - I enjoy the hell out of them.


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

Found this a few weeks back. I've got an hour commute to work so I've listened to a majority of them already. Listening to all of the old guides is amazing.


----------



## bonefishbradjr (Sep 7, 2019)

Such an incredible podcast. Andy and Nicky do such a great job!


----------



## Bertrand (Jan 18, 2014)

They have all been top notch. Ones i have enjoyed the most so far: Will Benson, Andy&Nahaniel, Hal Chittum, Flip as most of his interviews are top notch, David Magnum on Captains Collective is another Good Podcast


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I may have shed a tear listening to Al Pflueger episode. I’m enjoying their podcast.


----------



## Nick728 (Jul 27, 2020)

Love what the guys are doing. The Steve Huff episode is probably still my favorite one…seems like such an awesome guy. And the Neil Beidleman one is amazing. If you haven’t checked that one out since it’s not a fishing one, you’re definitely missing out. I think I bought Into Thin Air halfway through the episode because it was just so crazy to hear about climbing Everest and what happened in 96. Definitely check it out if you might’ve skipped it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I watched this, don't know who this guide is and still don't, it was to short or I came in on the end. That's what it felt like
Yes, get Harry on there and he'll spends 3 hours


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Sublime said:


> I'd like Andy to have Harry Spear on. His name comes up all the time.


Here's a captain collective podcast with Harry Spear.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Some I can take and leave I really enjoyed the borski podcast and enjoyed the one with Hal chittum as well. Benson and Steve huff are also in the top favorites.


----------



## Tailingpermit (Oct 11, 2020)

Jason M said:


> The tournament performance of captains and anglers fishing in Chittum speaks for itself. Especially in permit tournaments.


Absolutely, but there’s something to be said about a guide who is killing the permit tournament game in his ‘01/‘02 HPX. 

I understand pressure waves, and during my tournament time Will was likely running the heaviest boat out there.


----------



## Tailingpermit (Oct 11, 2020)

In regard to Justin Rea, amazing guide - it’s interesting to hear him talk about our favorite fish. That’s fishing behind permit into the wind and current, but we’re reacting different. 

You can listen to him talk about it at 31:08. The difference is, I don’t want an angle shot - I want that fly to drop just to the left or right of the fish on the cheek. The more the permit commits to the fly, the higher rate of an eat - I want that fish to do an immediate 180 degree turn on the fly. 

It’s great to hear that all the guides on Sugarloaf are good friends, it wasn’t that way back in the day - which was shocking being how close they lived from one another. 

Great to hear about permit from Justin’s perspective.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Tailingpermit said:


> Absolutely, but there’s something to be said about a guide who is killing the permit tournament game in his ‘01/‘02 HPX.
> 
> I understand pressure waves, and during my tournament time Will was likely running the heaviest boat out there.


I don't recall the specs on the kevlar HPX but they were pretty light by comparison to the rest of the market then. But I agree with you.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Tailingpermit said:


> In regard to Justin Rea, amazing guide - it’s interesting to hear him talk about our favorite fish. That’s fishing behind permit into the wind and current, but we’re reacting different.
> 
> You can listen to him talk about it at 31:08. The difference is, I don’t want an angle shot - I want that fly to drop just to the left or right of the fish on the cheek. The more the permit commits to the fly, the higher rate of an eat - I want that fish to do an immediate 180 degree turn on the fly.
> 
> ...


Yes there were some interesting bits in there. I had that exact shot this June and fished it like you described and still don't know how we didn't catch that fish. I meani know how/why, lol. I kind of wish they would do these as more long form and not edit to an hour.

I sure hope the closure of Western Dry Rocks helps because it seems based on my limited observations over the last dozen years that the are fewer permit around on the flats.


----------



## Tailingpermit (Oct 11, 2020)

Jason M said:


> I don't recall the specs on the kevlar HPX but they were pretty light by comparison to the rest of the market then. But I agree with you.


True, but Wills boat ran the old Merc 115 Pro XS with a jack plate. I think 61 mph was the fastest we ever hit in that skiff without the poling platform on, 57 was usual fully loaded.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Tailingpermit said:


> True, but Wills boat ran the old Merc 115 Pro XS with a jack plate. I think 61 mph was the fastest we ever hit in that skiff without the poling platform on, 57 was usual fully loaded.


20 minutes to the Marquesas, let's go.


----------



## Tailingpermit (Oct 11, 2020)

Jason M said:


> Yes there were some interesting bits in there. I had that exact shot this June and fished it like you described and still don't know how we didn't catch that fish. I meani know how/why, lol. I kind of wish they would do these as more long form and not edit to an hour.
> 
> I sure hope the closure of Western Dry Rocks helps because it seems based on my limited observations over the last dozen years that the are fewer permit around on the flats.


I honestly believe it’s about pressure, I got to the point where I was catching one permit for every three shots I had before I stopped fishing in 2009. At that time a 6-10 shot day was a great day. Of course there would be situations where it would be blowing hard in June and the flats were covered in permit. 

When I came back in February of 2020, I saw about the average for early season permit. But, the bonefish were incredible - so much larger on average than before. But I didn’t cast at them, strictly looking for permit.


----------



## Tailingpermit (Oct 11, 2020)

Jason M said:


> 20 minutes to the Marquesas, let's go.


I’m really interested in how the chittum handles the channel in 15-25.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Tailingpermit said:


> I honestly believe it’s about pressure, I got to the point where I was catching one permit for every three shots I had before I stopped fishing in 2009. At that time a 6-10 shot day was a great day. Of course there would be situations where it would be blowing hard in June and the flats were covered in permit.
> 
> When I came back in February of 2020, I saw about the average for early season permit. But, the bonefish were incredible - so much larger on average than before. But I didn’t cast at them, strictly looking for permit.


I would agree with the idea of pressure pushing the fish off and the number of shots. The last few years is say the overall trend was the shots are down but this year was up. 

But I'm different and not 100% locked in on permit. If I'm not seeing them and a bone swims in, I'm throwing.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Tailingpermit said:


> I’m really interested in how the chittum handles the channel in 15-25.


I can't speak to that but I've crossed the NW channel in some really bad stuff in it.


----------



## Fatherof4 (Jul 29, 2019)

I, like many of you, have listened to them all, many of them I have listened to a few times. Really have enjoyed it.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The interviews tell the the story of the evolution of fishing in the Florida Keys plus a few one off high achievers. The sight cast fly fishers have a common passion that is easy to appreciate.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

I like hearing the stories of the “old timers” and it really drives home to me how much we are loving our fish to death with fishing pressure. I am eagerly waiting to listen to a few guides from other parts of Florida and other states as well (which I think is coming eventually).

I think overall they’re doing a really good thing.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Great show. I hadnt even heard of it till a month ago. I crank it up when I'm tying flies


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

I love the Millhouse podcast. I agree with a number of others that the episodes with the older guys can be particularly touching. I was also disappointed in the episode with Rob Fordyce. I am not sure who to blame for that one. Fordyce obviously has a very large ego, well earned as it may be, but I feel they, as interviewers, missed an opportunity. I have heard Fordyce on other shows talk about his love of tarpon and that is clearly genuine, but to focus on the whole this is my spot thing made Fordyce come off poorly. I was surprised to hear Fordyce get on the radio and be like "yeah that's my spot stay out of it", lol.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

With rare exceptions, an hour long interview will reveal true personality, beliefs, and behavior. Of course some humans are capable of changing for the better.


----------



## cdmalgee (Oct 15, 2020)

fishwhistle said:


> I've watched most of their videos and do not understand how some only have 100+/- views!


even weirder when you consider that I watched the Flip interview 100+/- times myself.


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

The worst part about their podcast is the gaps between new ones! I drive a shit load for work so I made it through them fast and then have nothing left. Love the mill house and captains collective is good. Anyone recommend any other good ones I could binge through in my seat time?


----------



## scottsflyshop (Oct 2, 2011)

They do an excellent job with the podcast. Captain's Collective is a good one too.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Jreinfly said:


> The worst part about their podcast is the gaps between new ones! I drive a shit load for work so I made it through them fast and then have nothing left. Love the mill house and captains collective is good. Anyone recommend any other good ones I could binge through in my seat time?


Check out the Orvis podcasts. Dr. Aaron Adams and David Mangum are two I’ve listened to and were good.


----------



## ChickenBone (Oct 12, 2017)

Sublime said:


> I enjoy the ones with the OLD guides. They experienced a Florida that will NEVER be seen again and their stories are fascinating.


Agreed, the old guys have the best stories


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

The show with Gordy Hill is excellent. I met him a couple time as he used to fish up at Homosassa and stop by the fly shop on the way up. I can't imagine the fishing these guys used to experience.


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

Jason M said:


> The show with Gordy Hill is excellent. I met him a couple time as he used to fish up at Homosassa and stop by the fly shop on the way up. I can't imagine the fishing these guys used to experience.


That Gordy oh I’ll one was really good. The stories are insane


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Gordy Hill has probably been my favorite thus far. When I'm 90 years old, I don't think I will have half as many stories to tell


----------



## JFScotty (Sep 27, 2021)

“But that’s another story” Gordy was one of the best yet!!


----------



## ShaggyPalm (Sep 30, 2021)

Jreinfly said:


> The worst part about their podcast is the gaps between new ones! I drive a shit load for work so I made it through them fast and then have nothing left. Love the mill house and captains collective is good. Anyone recommend any other good ones I could binge through in my seat time?


Tailer Trash Fly Fishing is a good one to binge while driving. Those guys will keep you entertained and laughing. Always makes me want to have a beer though!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Scott Hamilton: “I’ve clotheslined two jet skis”. Absolutely legend right there.


----------



## sphamel (Nov 1, 2021)

I fished with J. Rae many years ago and this dude is a walking, talking, fish finder.


----------



## HunterOnFly (Apr 15, 2020)

So what does Bob Branham have against redfish? I personally hate them


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

HunterOnFly said:


> So what does Bob Branham have against redfish? I personally hate them


My guess is that after you've fished a few decades for double digit Bonefish it's probably hard to get excited for redfish.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Harry Spear. And he is himself, and learned something I was not realizing about tarpon moving there. And in a polite way called out a couple of panhandle guides. It is not my water our your water, it is everyone’s water. But don’t crowd someone.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

coconutgroves said:


> I believe Nicky posted they are working on one.
> 
> I really enjoyed Just Rea - I didn't know much about him, but was very impressed.
> 
> ...


The Captain’s Collective (Hunter Leavine) podcast has a really informative episode with Fordyce talking about Flyfishing for tarpon.....lots of knowledge in that episode. I’ll see if I can dig up the link.

Here it is:









#005 Rob Fordyce: Dedication, Details, and Dialing In On Tarpon


In this podcast, we sit down with Rob Fordyce from the tv show The SeaHunter. Rob has been a professional guide, tv host, and an athlete for 30 years. Rob is a serious tournament angler and has placed top three in over 130 tournaments. Rob also wrote a great book on Tarpon fishing, Tarpon on...




captainscollective.com


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

New one with Rufus. It is a good one. Florida commercials still say fishing capital of the world. Here how fucked up water quality truly is, in certain parts of Fla. And soon to be most.


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

Jreinfly said:


> The worst part about their podcast is the gaps between new ones! I drive a shit load for work so I made it through them fast and then have nothing left. Love the mill house and captains collective is good. Anyone recommend any other good ones I could binge through in my seat time?


Not necessarily fishing related, but incredible conversations I enjoy regarding outdoors, ethics, etc. are Blackduck Revival and Backcountry Hunter and Anglers “cast and blast”.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

flysalt060 said:


> New one with Rufus. It is a good one. Florida commercials still say fishing capital of the world. Here how fucked up water quality truly is, in certain parts of Fla. And soon to be most.


Yes, the Rufus Wakeman podcast was a good one. Depressing as hell in the beginning though.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

flysalt060 said:


> Harry Spear. And he is himself, and learned something I was not realizing about tarpon moving there. And in a polite way called out a couple of panhandle guides. It is not my water our your water, it is everyone’s water. But don’t crowd someone.


Humble and self-deprecating. Harry's interview was really excellent. His views of GPS and social media align with mine, completely. Maybe that's why I liked him immediately, but he just seems like a real person. Another great podcast. Mark


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Not sure if it is a part 2 with Rufus or rerelease. And the one today with Tim Klein was good. 2,75 year old men crawling thru 150 feet of pluff mud. They don’t do that at Parris island anymore.


----------



## blpthree (Aug 19, 2021)

flysalt060 said:


> Not sure if it is a part 2 with Rufus or rerelease. And the one today with Tim Klein was good. 2,75 year old men crawling thru 150 feet of pluff mud. They don’t do that at Parris island anymore.


Just finished the Tim Klein one and it was hilarious. I was curious about the new Rufus episode, because I think they just re-uploaded the first one.. Maybe not but that's what it sounded like when I was a couple minutes in.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

blpthree said:


> Just finished the Tim Klein one and it was hilarious. I was curious about the new Rufus episode, because I think they just re-uploaded the first one.. Maybe not but that's what it sounded like when I was a couple minutes in.


I saw there's a note on the Rufus one that stated they wanted to correct some items related to SB2508.


----------



## blpthree (Aug 19, 2021)

Jason M said:


> I saw there's a note on the Rufus one that stated they wanted to correct some items related to SB2508.


Ahh, that makes sense.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

The one today is with pro golfer Darren Clarke. The guy is completely obsessed with permit. And he asked for Dustin Huff to join in. It is a good’un.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

flysalt060 said:


> The one today is with pro golfer Darren Clarke. The guy is completely obsessed with permit. And he asked for Dustin Huff to join in. It is a good’un.


Agree. Was a good one. And touched on an ongoing theme on the podcast about everyone seeing fewer fish, especially big fish, than even in recent years.


----------



## DouglasL (Jun 9, 2021)

Darren Clarke was terrific- funny golf stories and loves permit...


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

New one today. Mexico returns!Capt Mike Holliday. From years of lurking on the Drake, thought he was from out west, not south Florida.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

flysalt060 said:


> New one today. Mexico returns!Capt Mike Holliday. From years of lurking on the Drake, thought he was from out west, not south Florida.


Buy the book. Proceeds go to BTT.

Mexico Returns: Stories From A Fly Fishing Guide: Returns, Mexico, McMinn, Brad, White, Bob, Returns, Mexico: 9780615937113: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I really enjoyed the episode with Eddie Wightman. I can relate to his fishing mentality and can see why he lost interest in guiding in the keys. Glad he called it out!

Andy brought up an interesting topic on how to address predation in places like Boca Grande and pre spawning occurrences like hatches. Personally, I enjoy fishing the hatch and days leading up to it at Bahia Honda. Disregarding predation, I don’t see much of a difference between that and a line of 10+ skiffs hammering fish on the ocean side.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Str8-Six said:


> I really enjoyed the episode with Eddie Wightman. I can relate to his fishing mentality and can see why he lost interest in guiding in the keys. Glad he called it out!
> 
> Andy brought up an interesting topic on how to address predation in places like Boca Grande and pre spawning occurrences like hatches. Personally, I enjoy fishing the hatch and days leading up to it at Bahia Honda. I don’t see much of a difference between that and a line of 10+ skiffs hammering fish on the ocean side.


I think the difference is that you don't get the packs of sharks moving up and down the ocean side like they will in Boca Grande or Bahia Honda or 7 mile. We've trained those sharks to just wait for a hooked fish.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Jason M said:


> I think the difference is that you don't get the packs of sharks moving up and down the ocean side like they will in Boca Grande or Bahia Honda or 7 mile. We've trained those sharks to just wait for a hooked fish.


Sorry, I wasn’t clear in my post. 100% get the difference in regards to predation, I was referencing comment that Andy made that the fish need to eat worms to spawn and that maybe we should consider leaving fish alone during hatch.

Maybe boca grande is worse but we’ve never lost a fish to a shark at Bahia Honda. We’ve only had one close call after fishing it one week plus a year the past 5 years.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Str8-Six said:


> Sorry, I wasn’t clear in my post. 100% get the difference in regards to predation, I was referencing comment that Andy made that the fish need to eat worms to spawn and that maybe we should consider leaving fish alone during hatch.
> 
> Maybe boca grande is worse but we’ve never lost a fish to a shark at Bahia Honda. We’ve only had one close call after fishing it one week plus a year the past 5 years.


Got ya. Yeah I think Boca Grande is way worse. It's not as bad as it was during the jig tourneys but I don't think it's sustainable.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Another great episode with Mike.

I did really make me sad to hear about the Indian River. I already knew it but to hear it from him stung a little more.

When I first moved to Florida that was the area I fished. God, it was incredible back then. Used to be able to catch fish non-stop all day from tarpon, snook to trout, reds to pompano. Everyone giving Northerners free advice on moving to Florida should listen to this podcast. That's the future for your little town and fishing spot if people don't stop coming.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

One of the ones I was hoping they would do. Mr. Ted, Tibor reels and much more.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Wow Ted Juracsik. What a great story.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Tom Mcuane. Hunter Thompson stories and Jim Harrison. New podcast.


----------



## Psycho_Killer (May 7, 2011)

Jason M said:


> The tournament performance of captains and anglers fishing
> 
> 
> coconutgroves said:
> ...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

flysalt060 said:


> Tom Mcuane. Hunter Thompson stories and Jim Harrison. New podcast.


Just finished watching it. I guess there is a second episode coming out? I'd like to hear some about his cutting horse days.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well unless his opinion has changed and was wrong 44 years ago, he thinks Leo horses are better than Doc Bar. And Doc Bar had Leo in him,so, he doesn’t know shit about cutting horses. Just what the seller tells him.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't follow it that closely. I just hear the gf talk about Little Peppy, Hancock , Colonel Freckles etc when she is talking to her friend. There are other Doc Bars out there, just nobody knows about them.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just popped up. Episode 2 of the Tom mcuane


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Flats Hunter said:


> Another great episode with Mike.
> 
> I did really make me sad to hear about the Indian River. I already knew it but to hear it from him stung a little more.
> 
> When I first moved to Florida that was the area I fished. God, it was incredible back then. Used to be able to catch fish non-stop all day from tarpon, snook to trout, reds to pompano. Everyone giving Northerners free advice on moving to Florida should listen to this podcast. That's the future for your little town and fishing spot if people don't stop coming.


Interesting perspective. Were they supposed to draw the line for Northerners right after you came or? 

People do still catch a lot of fish in the Indian River if you know where to look.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Drifter said:


> Interesting perspective. Were they supposed to draw the line for Northerners right after you came or?
> 
> People do still catch a lot of fish in the Indian River if you know where to look.


Guilty as charged! Honestly if I knew then what I know now I would have advised Florida natives to still do the same and not let me in.  I appreciate being here but I understand that mass migration to this area is what is ruining it and I’m just as guilty as the guys who come down now.

I still catch fish there too but it’s not even close to the way it used to be. Hopefully the discharges and water quality will get resolved soon and it will bounce back better then ever.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Drifter said:


> Interesting perspective. Were they supposed to draw the line for Northerners right after you came or?
> 
> People do still catch a lot of fish in the Indian River if you know where to look.


Why are you always getting butthurt cupcake? Must be a “northern thing”…


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Flats Hunter said:


> Guilty as charged! Honestly if I knew then what I know now I would have advised Florida natives to still do the same and not let me in.  I appreciate being here but I understand that mass migration to this area is what is ruining it and I’m just as guilty as the guys who come down now.
> 
> I still catch fish there too but it’s not even close to the way it used to be. Hopefully the discharges and water quality will get resolved soon and it will bounce back better then ever.


I think the mass migration doesn’t help. I mean Florida still had a huge population 22 years ago. Definitely enough to deplete these fisheries. I know a lot of Florida natives. The ones I grew up with in the 90s hauled in fish like there was an endless supply. The people that took from these fisheries from the 70s till 2000 have plenty of blame to be thrown at them. They took much larger limits, I mean while we are told how bad all these new people are, the people telling you that were gaffing tarpon for years. They just say “they didn’t know better then”

What hasn’t changed in that time is the infrastructure to support these people regardless of the influx of tax dollars. A lot of these areas aren’t getting new ramps, or restoration projects with their tax dollars they go to entitlements. These are things set by our politicians from prior generations.

The cause of this stuff didn’t happen in the last ten years. It’s the result of bad behavior for 50 years. There’s a lot of new folks out there but they didn’t deplete the fishery or built poor wastewater treatment yesterday. If you want to find the solution you’re going to have to start with the truth.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Listening to part 2 of the McGuane interview now. I've enjoyed his writing tremendously. I know a lot of people knock Andy's interview style, he does insert himself into the story a lot, but I have great appreciation of the archive he's building of stories of folks I've long admired that won't be around forever.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

redchaser said:


> Listening to part 2 of the McGuane interview now. I've enjoyed his writing tremendously. I know a lot of people knock Andy's interview style, he does insert himself into the story a lot, but I have great appreciation of the archive he's building of stories of folks I've long admired that won't be around forever.


He can be that way, but I think it works when a accomplished fly fisherman is an interviewing another accomplished fly fisherman.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Thomas has a house down the road here in Boca. I’ve never met him. But several of my friends know him. He seems to be a down to earth good guy. He even gave one his old poling platform off his early 2000 era HB. We put it on his Simple Skiff bare hull number one I finished out.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Sublime said:


> He can be that way, but I think it works when a accomplished fly fisherman is an interviewing another accomplished fly fisherman.


It certainly helps when the interviewer is knowledgeable on the subject to be able to ask relevant and intriguing questions and to be able to cover the topic/person adequately. It takes someone from the "inside" to be able to draw out stories that only a few know about. However, I feel that Andy gets a little carried away sometimes and interjects his story where it doesn't offer any benefit to the direction or topic at hand. An anecdote from the interviewer should reinforce the interviewee's comment, not one-up their comment. Nicky has had to wrangle Andy in a couple of times. 

That being said, I do enjoy what Andy and Nicky have done and I think they are doing a great job. Sure, I've liked some of their guests more than others (and some I don't even have any interest in) but they can't be everything for everyone. In fact, some of the podcasts with certain guests were more interesting than I would have initially guessed. 

I am eager to see where it goes in the future and which guests/topics they interview as they move past those in the immediate bubble of the keys. Sometimes fishing is just fishing; the people with interesting stories really make a great podcast.


----------



## DouglasL (Jun 9, 2021)

kjnengr- Well said. The Mills do a good job with most of the guests. Andy tells a few too many of his own stories, and McGuane was probably very difficult to interview, very intelligent man with diverse interests. I love that I can and will be be to go back and listen to a lot of these podcasts- and I do hope they expand to some freshwater icons before some of them pass.


----------



## Ironhead (Mar 24, 2021)

I really enjoy the Mill House podcast. I've learned a lot from it, from techniques to the history of guides and anglers that fished the area before I was alive. 

My only critique would be how much Andy brings up Lefty Kreh. The Bob Clouser episode was more about Lefty than Bob. I think an opportunity was missed in that interview to learn more about Bob Clouser. He did it with Ted Juracsik too, but not near as bad. All in all I think it's a great podcast. 

I'm looking forward to the Tom McGuane episodes, I've not had a chance to listen to them.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

The latest one with Rick Ruoff is really good IMO. And _do_ I see where Andy interjects himself here and there. I guess the gray area is balancing the interview aspect vs having a conversation with someone he has known for years.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Really enjoyed the Rick Ruoff interview. He’s a lot more relatable to me than the tournament/record chasing guys. Does it because he loves it and isn’t competitive about it.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

redchaser said:


> Really enjoyed the Rick Ruoff interview. He’s a lot more relatable to me than the tournament/record chasing guys. Does it because he loves it and isn’t competitive about it.


I saw Jeremiah Johnson in the movie theaters when I was 12 years old. Had the same effect on me as it did on Ruoff.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

New one dropped today. Russell barely tolerated Andy at first. Good one, and fully agree with the shark problem and closures are a lazy, knee jerk reaction.


----------



## GaterB (Nov 10, 2021)

flysalt060 said:


> New one dropped today. Russell barely tolerated Andy at first. Good one, and fully agree with the shark problem and closures are a lazy, knee jerk reaction.


I felt like this was one of the most contentious interviews they’ve done by far. Felt like Nicky was having to mediate a ton.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Russell dropping some actual knowledge, not just opinions. My favorite part was when when he called fly fishermen “whiny bitches” 🤣.


----------

